# Statement:



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The Sky is Blue


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> The Sky is Blue


umm... this could be considered trolling

:hijacked:rant:
I have noticed in other forums how GC gets slammed and chastised for being an open forum. We all have strong opinions and frequently think our fellow posters here are completely bonkers but when it comes down to the brass tacks - we support each other just as completely as the folks in Melissa's forum do.

It is not for everyone here, just as Melissa's forum isn't a good fit for some folks BUT we aren't the pack of rabid wolves that other forums make us out to be.

If your sky is blue comment is a test to see if someone will argue with you about it - its a definite troll post and not what is acceptable here even if you happen to be a moderator elsewhere.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry, Angie. Ours is definitely pink today. Or it might be blue...I should take my rose colored glasses off when I visit down here....

and lilandra..the people down here do NOT support each other. There are those who never post anywhere else, and by ANY standards are just down right contrary and nasty. There are those who seem to switch personalities when they come in GC. there are also those who are just on here to push their OWN agenda...and will never listen to any kind of legitimate response..in fact they attack attack attack and make it personal. Which is one of the reasons this place gets such a bad rep. Quite a number of people have thought "ah, a general place to talk..politics there..okay...." and they get attacked mercilessly. 

So many in the forums read their OWN interpretation into a simple statement. And then never re-read the OP, or anything but what they've written. :shrug: just sayin'.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Actually the sky is all the colors of the rainbow, but due to Rayleigh scattering, we see the sky as blue.



ETA: Except at night or when it is cloudy.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

There is a sky? I think it has fallen here.....:run:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Rich. = I've heard something like that before, but today, here, it appears to be Blue. I'll read up on Rayleigh scattering.

Angie


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

In reality, color perception can vary fairly widely from individual to individual.

Here's a link that explains it: http://www.hunterlab.com/pdf/color.pdf


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oggie said:


> In reality, color perception can vary fairly widely from individual to individual.
> 
> Here's a link that explains it: http://www.hunterlab.com/pdf/color.pdf


Okay - what color is your sky today?

And when I look at a stop traffic light and see what I call Red, is it the same color that you see when you see a stop traffic light?

And if eyes invert the image and project on the back of the eyeball, are we all standing on our heads, only thinking we have our feet on the ground?

PS: Oggie - just got into looking good at that .pdf and that's cool science. Thanks for showing it to me.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Mine is defiantly gray today....though I tend to "see" in black and white LOL (sorry if I offended anyone, sometimes I just like a good debate)


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Chances are that your shade of red is not exactly my shade of red.

The color balance of each of my eyes is even different from the other.

As a people, we have a vague agreement of what "red" means, although we each interpret slightly differently.

And that doesn't even include those who are color-blind.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Okay - *(1)* what color is your sky today?
> 
> *(2)* And when I look at a stop traffic light and see what I call Red, is it the same color that you see when you see a stop traffic light?
> 
> *(3)* And if eyes invert the image and project on the back of the eyeball, are we all standing on our heads, only thinking we have our feet on the ground?


*(1)* Yesterday it was blue, then it changed to brilliant gold, pink and lavender, then to cobalt. Today it is white interspersed with pale shades of watery grey.

*(2)* Angie, you and I might see different _shades_ of red (unless one of us is colorblind and sees green, which I don't). But both of my eyes see colors differently. If I look at red with only my left eye I see a dark shade of red, and with my right eye I see a very bright shade of red, and with both eyes I see something in between dark and bright.

*(3)* I'm not standing on my head, I'm on my feet, but I am still standing upside down, we all are.

.
.
.
.
. 

And just for the record, I don't have a problem with ANY of the people who post in GC. For the sake of arguement - this is not an open board, it's a closed board. *Some* might be argumentative and non-supportive and have opposing opinions but at least they're being honest in expressing their opinions. There are no yes men here. 

.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Thanks Rich. = I've heard something like that before, but today, here, it appears to be Blue. I'll read up on Rayleigh scattering.
> 
> Angie


I figured you had a bet with someone that you could say the sky was blue and some fool would argue the point, so I willingly played the fool so you could win your bet.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)




----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

roses are red and sometimes you can find a blue one


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

That is the most liberal statement I have read in quite a while. You must be a tree hugger to say that....wait, did you vote for Obama?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

And what do you mean by blue? Is that an attack on conservatives? And when you say the "sky", are you only referring to YOUR sky, because that does not represent the general population. 
Can you please provide documented evidence of this "blue sky"???


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I like pickles


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Define "blue." And please provide a link proving your statement.

And as for the pickles comment, I am sure you do. They are picked everyday by underpaid illegal Martian immigrants who do the job that no one else here will.


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

naturelover said:


> *(1)* Yesterday it was blue, then it changed to brilliant gold, pink and lavender, then to cobalt. Today it is white interspersed with pale shades of watery grey.
> 
> *(2)* Angie, you and I might see different _shades_ of red (unless one of us is colorblind and sees green, which I don't). But both of my eyes see colors differently. If I look at red with only my left eye I see a dark shade of red, and with my right eye I see a very bright shade of red, and with both eyes I see something in between dark and bright.
> 
> ...


by open, I meant you can discuss anything your heart desires unlike the chicken board, or goats, or even country family... this board is open for anything to be discussed... sorry if it was a misleading statement :benice:


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

If the sky is blue. Is the grass green? Mine is dry and brown.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Cheesecake


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

shanzone2001 said:


> And what do you mean by blue? Is that an attack on conservatives? And when you say the "sky", are you only referring to YOUR sky, because that does not represent the general population.
> *Can you please provide documented evidence of this "blue sky"???*



5pm today. North Alabama


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> 5pm today. North Alabama


Yep, that's blue. Not MY shade of blue, but I guess everyone has to be different...


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> 5pm today. North Alabama


Is that a UFO in the middle of the picture?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

IFO - landed on July 1969, "One small step for man, One giant leap for mankind"


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, since it's night here ,the sky looks almost black to me.  Do you have a link to support your OP that the sky is blue?


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

Leaves are green...except when they are red, or orange, or yellow or brown. Or if you cut off a rib of celery and put it into purple dye, the leaves will eventually turn purple.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah!! Where's your proof? What's your source?? Oh, don't you know NO sources but MINE are credible? 

I may change personalities when I'm in GC. I don't mind. And I don't mind if anyone else does either. 

Mind, that is.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

I thought I saw a UFO !! was it was it?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

JIL said:


> I thought I saw a UFO !! was it was it?


Check this out, might be it

https://bobmitchellinthe21stcentury...merican-society-in-the-fifties-chapter-three/


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Trolling, possibly. But I'm enjoying seeing that many of our GC posters have a sense of humor about themselves and each other. Not all, but many.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

beccachow said:


> Define "blue." And please provide a link proving your statement.


this might help, it is explaining scientifically why the Sky is Blue, therefore the science community must consider it blue to be able to explain why it is blue.
http://www.sciencemadesimple.com/sky_blue.html


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just Cliff said:


> I like pickles


http://comics.com/pickles/ (I just found this searching for your pickles) {I was looking at the 0ct 14 strip}

I found this Pickles comic - thought it might be the pickles you mean.

or did you mean the pickles that start as a cucumber and end as

http://allrecipes.com//Recipe/homemade-refrigerator-pickles/Detail.aspx

But pickles are good, especially ones that are homemade.


----------



## pastelsummer (Jul 21, 2010)

Ummmmmm i read this title and hopped on to play the game!!!! Ya know the one where you make a statement someone else say true or not and makes thier own statement? Instead i come on here and everyone has made an argument of it...... What is up with all the snarlies??? It seems everyone online and even IRL is just snappy and snarly lately. I wanted to play a game *pouts*


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

pastelsummer said:


> Ummmmmm i read this title and hopped on to play the game!!!! Ya know the one where you make a statement someone else say true or not and makes thier own statement? Instead i come on here and everyone has made an argument of it...... What is up with all the snarlies??? It seems everyone online and even IRL is just snappy and snarly lately. I wanted to play a game *pouts*


Well, do you like pickles or blue skies? or is your sky blue?


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

Nope sorry the sky is actually black with little sparkly things: 

http://www.nasa.gov/audience/formedia/telecon-20071106/1.html

I should hope no one will argue the credibility of NASA?

:nana:


----------



## pastelsummer (Jul 21, 2010)

the sky is blue and pickles are extra yummy with chocolate chip ice cream. Now i am craving pickles and ice cream. Sigh i have one we should all agree on some days life just sucks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I only have one question

*Who lost* the bet when *I *didn't argue about it?

Fess up now. They truth shall set you FREE!!!


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> http://comics.com/pickles/ (I just found this searching for your pickles) {I was looking at the 0ct 14 strip}
> 
> I found this Pickles comic - thought it might be the pickles you mean.
> 
> ...


Mmmm Homemade Dill pickles. Under a blue sky with chocolate chip ice cream.
.....and then there is Jenns cheese cake?
The comic was funny (10-15-10) Happens sometimes with so many eggs around.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Patt said:


> I should hope no one will argue the credibility of NASA?


SERIOUSLY??? Aren't a lot of those people scientists? They want us to believe in stars like they want us to believe in evolution and that man walked on the moon.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Can you clarify what you mean by "is"?
There 'is' judicial precedent for requiring a clarification when using that word.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Just Cliff said:


> I like pickles


See, there ya go, GC is evil.

I read about 2 kindergarten teachers-or I guess, preschool- who taught all the kids the wrong colors...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

beccachow said:


> Define "blue." And please provide a link proving your statement.
> 
> And as for the pickles comment, I am sure you do. They are picked everyday by underpaid illegal Martian immigrants who do the job that no one else here will.












(Along w/Jenn's post of course)


----------



## Daddyof4 (Jan 5, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> The Sky is Blue


Being conservative I don't pay attention to color.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Daddyof4 said:


> Being conservative I don't pay attention to color.


Last week when Tricky Grama wasn't going to be online, she asked me to give out the POTD award for her. But none of the posts were worthy of such an honor. So I am giving you my one

*Post of the Day Award*.


----------



## Daddyof4 (Jan 5, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> Last week when Tricky Grama wasn't going to be online, she asked me to give out the POTD award for her. But none of the posts were worthy of such an honor. So I am giving you my one
> 
> *Post of the Day Award*.


And it's an honor to receive it! :thumb:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Have a Great Day!


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

"the people down here do NOT support each other"

This is true....I am having to live on just my own paycheck. Please, when y'all decide to start supporting others, put me at the top of the list!


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)




----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

good photoshop, Oggie! 

I don't remember seeing that on my lense when taking the photo, but could that be a subliminal photo that needed the special Oggie developing to make come visible?

And

"the sky is blue" - today, too!

Better than that "today is Friday"


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Jan Doling said:


> "the people down here do NOT support each other"
> 
> This is true....I am having to live on just my own paycheck. Please, when y'all decide to start supporting others, put me at the top of the list!




Good catch of a double meaning, Jan. Clever lady!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

shanzone2001 said:


> That is the most liberal statement I have read in quite a while. You must be a tree hugger to say that....wait, did you vote for Obama?



15 posts...i figured it would happen in 6 or less.

nicely done?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oggie said:


>


What's this critter? Does it live in the space ship? or on the moon and eat green cheese?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I only have one question
> 
> *Who lost* the bet when *I *didn't argue about it?
> 
> Fess up now. They truth shall set you FREE!!!




Bet - no bet, just a statement that "The Sky is Blue" with evidence to prove it futher on down the thread.

Lots of good posts and fun. And some think the sky is black with sparkly things - that's okay too, I like sparkly things.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I checked with the expert, and it is definitely blue skies and it will be blue skies from now on!

[youtube]l_cWBM9D7yM[/youtube]


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Jenn said:


> Cheesecake


Cheescake!! what kind of a commie statement is that?
I don't think they should let people like you post here.
Cheesecake indeed!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Moonriver - good confirmation of Blue Skies - and I had forgotten the Blue Birds.

Angie


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Better than that "today is Friday"


I hate to keep arguing with you but I am afraid it is actually Saturday, just ask an Australian!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Patt said:


> I hate to keep arguing with you but I am afraid it is actually Saturday, just ask an Australian!


but, But, BUT...... that's down under and they're upside down, so how do they know it's Saturday? and do they have Blue Skies? Most important question!:cute:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

But, if they are upside down, with their feet on the ground - and naturelover confirmed that we are all upside down because our eyes invert the images we see - are they really right side up?


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> But, if they are upside down, with their feet on the ground - and naturelover confirmed that we are all upside down because our eyes invert the images we see - are they really right side up?


Oh no, I've just gone cross-eyed...... :baby04:


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I believe cross-eyed is no longer the politically correct term for the visually crossed individuals :nono:.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

...or for the inverted-eyesight challenged...tsk tsk tsk, the political incorrectness of it all...


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Well, do you like pickles or blue skies? or is your sky blue?


Maybe her pickle is blue. :grin:


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> What's this critter? Does it live in the space ship? or on the moon and eat green cheese?


There is no green cheese on the moon, only blue pickles.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Crossed eyed???? Is that a racist comment?


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Oh my, you have all made my day!!

My sky is snowing, or about to.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

What color is the snow?


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Whatever the politically correct term would be......pale? 

Um, er, that won't do. Hmm......ghostly?

No, that's not it either.

Can't use white, entirely too emotionally charged..........

Lemme think here-

It's not yellow.

Yet


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Pouncer - you live in Alaska and don't know that snow is 

BLUE 
Pale ice blue - but it's BLUE


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sonshine said:


> There is no green cheese on the moon, only blue pickles.


You're only looking on the front side of the moon, you'd be surprised at the green cheese dip that goes with the BLUE corn chips - Dr. Peppers, too (the kind with sugar)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

eulb si yks eht ailartsuA nI

For those Down Under


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> eulb si yks eht ailartsuA nI
> 
> For those Down Under


Thank you so MUCH, for that translation for those that are upside down, but right side up cause eyes invert what we see. That will help so much :dance:


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

How can you be sure that Pepper is really a doctor?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sonshine said:


> How can you be sure that Pepper is really a doctor?


Well, I've not seen his medical license, but he has a LOT of folks thinking he's a doctor and calling him a doctor, so - does that make him a doctor? Hmmmmmm - deep thoughts. Maybe he just ordered his DR license from one of those internet schools? But he won't show me.
I just don't know - but........:sob: It's so-o-o-o-o-o-o confusing...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sonshine said:


> How can you be sure that Pepper is really a doctor?


OH!!!! I kNOw - - - - - Can you prove he's not? :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> OH!!!! I kNOw - - - - - Can you prove he's not? :smiley-laughing013:


It's a conspir...consper..konspeir...He is up to somethiing


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

QUote "OH!!!! I kNOw - - - - - Can you prove he's not?""

MOST EXCELLENT COMEBACK! 


Well, he must be a Dr., because some of us are addicted to his sweet, spicy, peppery yet slightly floral concoction. Only Drs can dispense that sort of thing...


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

AND, it is addictive, so yeah, he's probably a doctor. Wonder if his practice is on the moon with the blue pickles?


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

JuliaAnn said:


> QUote "OH!!!! I kNOw - - - - - Can you prove he's not?""
> 
> MOST EXCELLENT COMEBACK!
> 
> ...


But you have to have a prescription if you want to use your health care account.


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

JuliaAnn said:


> QUote "OH!!!! I kNOw - - - - - Can you prove he's not?""
> 
> MOST EXCELLENT COMEBACK!
> 
> ...


Not necessarily! You can also get addictive substances from shady guys on street corners too or order it on the web from overseas. I think maybe he is really Mafia or something.....


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Anyone remember the kerosene cucumbers episode of TAGS?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Shrek said:


> Anyone remember the kerosene cucumbers episode of TAGS?


Ah Shrek - I don't know "TAGS", but are they BLUE? and kerosene cucumbers - sounds as if they'd be a good source to start the bonfire that we all sit around and look up at the black sky with sparklies - that someone said she had. 

And what type of pickles do kerosene cucumbers make? are they blue? are they served on UFO's and the back side of the moon with the green cheese dip and the blue corn chips? I bet Blue Raspberry is the drink flavor of choice, too.

:dance:


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Patt said:


> Not necessarily! You can also get addictive substances from shady guys on street corners too or order it on the web from overseas. I think maybe he is really Mafia or something.....


hey, "Dr. Feelgood" is a doctor, too :buds:.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> (Along w/Jenn's post of course)


OMG! TG doesn't have me on ignore!!!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

No one would have anyone here on ignore, we respect each other's opinions, even if they are wrong most of the time.


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

beccachow said:


> No one would have anyone here on ignore, we respect each other's opinions, even if they are wrong most of the time.


I had to put a few on just to save myself from brain damage from banging my head against my computer. :thumb:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

beccachow said:


> No one would have anyone here on ignore, we respect each other's opinions, even if they are wrong most of the time.


:teehee::teehee:

and "The Sky is Blue"


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> You're only looking on the front side of the moon, you'd be surprised at the green cheese dip that goes with the BLUE corn chips - Dr. Peppers, too (the kind with sugar)


blue corn chips freak me out!:umno:


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

dragon, that sounds like a quasi-racist thing. Are you saying that yellow corn chips are somehow better than blue ones? ))


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

beccachow said:


> dragon, that sounds like a quasi-racist thing. Are you saying that yellow corn chips are somehow better than blue ones? ))


I just don't trust those blue types....


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't either, because Dr Pepper prescribes them for people who think the moon has green cheese.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

"The sky is blue"?? Someone on HT said the other day the sky was falling. I've been watching, but no chunks and so far it has only turned color morning and night. Should I worry?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Seinfield had a show about nothing and we have a thread about nothing.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

BetsyK in Mich said:


> "The sky is blue"?? Someone on HT said the other day the sky was falling. I've been watching, but no chunks and so far it has only turned color morning and night. Should I worry?


Of course you should worry, Henny Penny is running loose. And what color has the sky been changing morning and night? Is it Blue? Is it Black with sparklies? is it sometimes gray? and sometimes not seen through the white (fog)?

That Sky is a tricky thing, and never can make up it's mind!

I just checked out the window and "The Sky is Blue"


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Moonriver, I find it insulting that you take the opinins and thoughts of everyone else here and trample them underfoot. The OP has as much right to think the sky is blue (even though she is wrong) as you do to say this entire thread is worthless. My great great great grandfather's aunt's shetland sheepdog's neighbor's daughter's friend fought for you to have the right to say such things.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> Seinfield had a show about nothing and we have a thread about nothing.


How can you compare a TV show with this scientific thread? We have Links to theories of the color of the sky, we have talk of UFO's, and pickles and cucumbers that can cause a fire. These are Nothing????? Mercy me...what are you talking about? :hysterical:ound:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Mercy me...what are you talking about?


"Nothing"


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Have you lost your "muchness"? or do you have your "muchness"?

Is down up, and Up down? 

Nothing - is something? or is Something = Nothing?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Of course you should worry, Henny Penny is running loose. And what color has the sky been changing morning and night? Is it Blue? Is it Black with sparklies? is it sometimes gray? and sometimes not seen through the white (fog)?
> 
> That Sky is a tricky thing, and never can make up it's mind!
> 
> I just checked out the window and "The Sky is Blue"


It's almost entirely white here. I think that has to be on the list of final happenings before the sky falls don't you?


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

What do the latest polls say?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

I find this thread offensive.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

As usual, you are all ignoring my point about the woodchucks. It is because you have no comeback about the woodchucks and know I am right.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry, becca, I have you on ignore. Are you talking about eating grade woodchucks, or chess playing woodchucks?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

The polls say Zong is 95% silly head, 5% hot air. But you know we can't place a lot of faith in polls, it is probably more like 10% hot air. ))


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Oggie said:


> In reality, color perception can vary fairly widely from individual to individual.
> 
> Here's a link that explains it: http://www.hunterlab.com/pdf/color.pdf




I thought dogs were color blind :rotfl:



AngieM2 said:


> Ah Shrek - I don't know "TAGS", but are they BLUE? and kerosene cucumbers - sounds as if they'd be a good source to start the bonfire that we all sit around and look up at the black sky with sparklies - that someone said she had.
> 
> And what type of pickles do kerosene cucumbers make? are they blue? are they served on UFO's and the back side of the moon with the green cheese dip and the blue corn chips? I bet Blue Raspberry is the drink flavor of choice, too.
> 
> :dance:


TAGS (The Andy Griffith Show). Members of the Huntsville online chapter were our Barney and Floyd at the ball games.

Kerosene Cucumbers were Aunt Bee's bad old homemade pickles and lethal to flies as Barney noticed when he tried to **** a fly off the plate and said "He's DEAD!


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

beccachow said:


> As usual, you are all ignoring my point about the woodchucks. It is because you have no comeback about the woodchucks and know I am right.


I have a perfectly good comeback I just know it is pointless because you pro-woodchuck people never actually read my posts!


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

beccachow said:


> How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


A woodchuck would chuck all the wood it could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood!

I amaze my friends who never knew there was an answer to that tongue twister!! :grin:


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

dragonjaze said:


> A woodchuck would chuck all the wood it could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood!
> 
> I amaze my friends who never knew there was an answer to that tongue twister!! :grin:


Prove it!

I heard it was none because he got government assistance and quit chucking wood.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I need non union woodchucks to help me with firewood. Is it against the law to hire undocumented woodchucks?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I heard that the woodchuck quit chucking wood because his taxes went up so high he could no longer afford to hire other woodchucks to expand his woodchucking business.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

They only would chuck wood if 'the sky is blue'


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Sadly, the woodchuck is now color blind because his new HC plan doesn't cover eye exams. His friend's ER visit wasn't covered either, when he got the concussion from the blind woodchuck chucking wood...blindly. Neither one could tell you if the sky is blue or not.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

The health care bill states that the sky will be blue After 2012. It is on page 2,846,374 section L.0ttA b/s. The exception is undocumented woodchucks and possums. Why has no-one here stood up for the possums? I could find no reference to what color the sky will be for undocumented woodchucks and possums, I guess that they will have to make do with whatever sky color that they can afford.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I could find no reference to what color the sky will be for undocumented woodchucks and possums,


Each of us will be required to forfeit 10% of our blue so the ILLEGAL Possums and Woodchucks can share the colorful wealth


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Possums are indigenous and therefore not illegal, however their papers come from the Fed Bureau of Possum Affairs and look a little different. Possum papers do not have the secret Homeland Security microchip designed to penetrate tinfoil shielding.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Being a possum is a lifestyle choice.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Becca, I do not believe that. I cannot imagine anyone giving up FREE gov't blue sky to pursue possum lifestyle.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Obama, O'Biden, O'Possum, hmmmm!


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

beccachow said:


> How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?



not sure how much wood a woodchuck can chuck, but a woodchuck can chuck wood...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjGwusHrOtk[/ame]


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

megafatcat said:


> Possums are indigenous and therefore not illegal, however their papers come from the Fed Bureau of Possum Affairs and look a little different. Possum papers do not have the secret Homeland Security microchip designed to penetrate tinfoil shielding.


but what about Possum Lodge?


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

beccachow said:


> Being a possum is a lifestyle choice.


Not true!! They were born as marsupials, and we should defend their rights to use their pouches as they see fit!



on a side note, this thread is outstanding. It's out standing under a blue sky...​


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Lilandra said:


> but what about Possum Lodge?


Are Possum Lodges built under Blue skies? Are they build only with natural born possums? or imported artists worker possums? And what is it with those pointed head? Does that make the statement "Bless their little pointed heads" especially made in reference to them, and if said about people or other kritters, would that be calling the person or other kritter a Possum?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Aww, Angie...bless your heart.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know, but I think THAT possum is REALLY dead.............


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

dragonjaze said:


> on a side note, this thread is outstanding. It's out standing under a blue sky...​



It is fun isn't it, rather like falling through the hole to Alice's tea party


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> It is fun isn't it, rather like falling through the hole to Alice's *tea party*


Let's don't make it political


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

BFF - GOOD CATCH! I didn't even see that! :clap::clap::clap::nanner:

But is the Sky still Blue?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> But is the Sky still Blue?


Down here it's Carolina Blue

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carolina_blue



> Carolina blue (occasionally referred to as Tar Heel blue) is the shade of blue used as one of the official school colors of the University of North Carolina.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Alice's Tea Party?! That is so sexist!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

OH NO!! This morning the sky is red . . . Red in the morning shepards warning, red at night shepards delight. Should that be shepard's as in one shepard or shepards as in a lot of, do they care. . . I better make another cup of coffee. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

BetsyK in Mich said:


> OH NO!! This morning the sky is red . . . Red in the morning shepards warning, red at night shepards delight. Should that be shepard's as in one shepard or shepards as in a lot of, do they care. . . I better make another cup of coffee. Have a good day everyone.


Why are you discriminating against sailors?


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

The sky isn't blue because I heard from an insider that it is taking Prozac.

(Well, Ok, it's my brother's cousin's neighbor's friend, but I can't really name him because he wants to remaim ambidextrous.)


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Oggie, you have fallen for an evil feline disinformation plot. Cats are trying to keep blue sky to themselves to control all the scenery in the New World Order. I have heard from MY brother's cousin's neighbor's friend that there is a slight possibility that the feline base might be in Carolina. The sky is still blue for now, but it may be under kitty control.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> BFF - GOOD CATCH! I didn't even see that! :clap::clap::clap::nanner:
> 
> But is the Sky still Blue?


I thought we had established that the sky is NOT blue. Ok, now I'm going to have to go back and re-read all these posts. :bored:


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

To be quite truthful I did not read all the posts. But the fact is the sky has NO color. It is composed of nitrogen, oxygen, and other gasses. They reflect and refract sunlight until it reaches you here on the earth. What you perceive as a blue in your eyeball and then it transmitted to your brain where it interprets it as a color you may call blue.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Some may call it blue. I think I'll call it purple.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

jefferson said:


> To be quite truthful I did not read all the posts. But the fact is the sky has NO color. It is composed of nitrogen, oxygen, and other gasses. They reflect and refract sunlight until it reaches you here on the earth. What you perceive as a blue in your eyeball and then it transmitted to your brain where it interprets it as a color you may call blue.


This is heresy! :smiley-laughing013: How dare you go all scientific!  I have proof on the fist page that the sky is blue! 

sonshine - purple is a good color, but only streaks of it exists in the sky and that's usually when the sun is shining after a rain.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I think that this pretty much proves it.


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

umm if that is one of those find x problems, I found an x on a treasure map, could that be the missing one?


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

There is no x.

There's never an x.

That's part of the cover-up.

Someone made them delete the x.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Geez, there is always someone who has to go all "brainy" on us. What does the way the earth and sun are related have to do with x . . . xrated?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I resent the pornography hinted at in the above post and feel the possums should be able to censor it as they please.


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

We still haven't addressed the whole "marsupial" issue!! Are you people deliberately ignoring a minority in wildlife? DO YOU CARE THAT BABY POSSUMS ARE BORN INTO DARKNESS AND CAN'T SEE THE SKY TO MAKE THEIR OWN DETERMINATION AS TO IT'S COLOR (OR LACK THEREOF)!?!?!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oggie said:


> There is no x.
> 
> There's never an x.
> 
> ...


the non existing X must be a cousin of the spoon that is not there. And when is it that a possum uses a spoon? is this a conspiracy to keep possums thin?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

BetsyK in Mich said:


> Geez, there is always someone who has to go all "brainy" on us. What does the way the earth and sun are related have to do with x . . . xrated?





beccachow said:


> I resent the pornography hinted at in the above post and feel the possums should be able to censor it as they please.


What Xrated? what hint of pornography, we're talking photography - hinting at photography of the BLUE sky! And Possums need better parents if they don't know that the sky is blue and given an opportunity to discover this for themselves before having to brave the world by themselves and either find food in the wild, or find a house with cat food put outside for the outside cats...


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Sadly, the fast food trees are no longer allowed to put slugs in the Happy Hunter boxes they give out for baby possums. 

And it has been proven that if you give a possum an egg, she will pop out kids and live on your eggs forever.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

beccachow said:


> Sadly, the fast food trees are no longer allowed to put slugs in the Happy Hunter boxes they give out for baby possums.
> 
> And it has been proven that if you give a possum an egg, she will pop out kids and live on your eggs forever.


OH NO!  No slugs in the Happy Hunter boxes they give out - what is this world coming to? Poor baby possums - have the parent possums started a class action lawsuit to get the slugs back? I hear that Rory Raccoon is taking class action lawsuits for only a 50% contengency fee when he wins. But, he only works when the sky is BLUE.

And why would you give a possum an egg, is that baiting them? Huh? HuH? is that allowed?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oggie said:


> I think that this pretty much proves it.


Thanks Oggie for proving that the sky is  BLUE


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

This update just came in from the Mamas and the Papas"

"All the leaves are brown...
And the SKY IS GRAY"

Film at 11...........


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, my leaves are definitely NOT brown and my sky's not blue, so maybe Mama and Papa need to get new glasses?


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Small wonder that Henny Penny is giving campaign speeches that the blue sky is falling.
Beccachow is redistributing her eggs to possums!


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> Okay - what color is your sky today?


Kinda black at the moment, likely gray all day though..


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Teach a possum to fish

when the sky is blue

and he'll prepare a dish

for him and you


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

BFF, it is just like you to take a blog from an extreme site like the Mama and Papa Blog and quote it as fact.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> BFF, it is just like you to take a blog from an extreme site like the Mama and Papa Blog and quote it as fact


Yes, I have no shame


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey You Dang Woodchucks,
Quit Chucking My Wood!
-
-
[YOUTUBE]DjGwusHrOtk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Obviously photoshopped. Geez, you guys will believe anything.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Are you discriminating against woodchucks?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Obviously something has happened! The sky is NOT blue right now where I am.

I'm going to have to re-check it tomorrow.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

If the government would just leave the skies alone and let them do what they're suppose to your skies would be blue.


----------

